# Nesting Box size for Californians?



## grain bin man (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, like the title says, Does any body know dimensions needed for Californian nesting boxes?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

From rabbitgeek notes:
"If you breed your own rabbits, you will need a nest box. A nest box that is 10 inch wide by 14 inch long by 10 inch high will be adequate. A top on the nest box is not required, but it is a good place for the doe to get up away from the litter. Be sure there is a bottom/floor in the box also. Metal nest boxes have removable floors usually made of wood or pressed fiberboard. "

From Meat Pen Notes on rabbitgeek.com
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/meatpennotes.html


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

grain bin man said:


> Yes, like the title says, Does any body know dimensions needed for Californian nesting boxes?


I build mine 11 wide, 20 long and 11 tall. This is inside measurements.


----------



## grain bin man (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks, I have read so many different sizes on the in-tra web... I think I'll start big & see how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## JoeKan (Feb 4, 2006)

Just make sure it will fit through the cage door


----------



## grain bin man (Mar 24, 2014)

JoeKan said:


> Just make sure it will fit through the cage door


to funny, mine just fit, real tight ... hard to get it in and out. will plane it down when she is done with her kits.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Regular metal TSC boxes are the right size. Then again, mine only sells one size for $20.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

I made mine just a tad too tall. I had to remove the top for insertion, and put it back on then it was in the cage. Live and Learn.

Peace,
Curtis


----------

